# Beans on toast with cheese



## T_man (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it part of a good healthy diet for bulking or is there too much fat and stuff?
Basically, is it unhealthy in terms of cholestrol and fat?


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 1, 2009)

Its all about your overall mac and calorie profile.  I wouldnt eat it every meal but sure once a day probably won't hurt.  Whats the macs on it look like? if you don't know then thats what you need to find out.  Should be pretty simple.


----------



## T_man (Apr 1, 2009)

It's sort of my meal pre-workout, 2 hours before on most days when I come back from school to make up for lack of calories taken in through the day:

1,007 Cals
Carb 115
Fat 41
prot 51

It's a bulk diet atm anyways, need to bump up the calories as I have just tuna sandwiches in school, with 2 bananas and an apple, with oat porridge breakfast. Nothing really calorie dense till this meal. Then workout, PWO 50g malto(some of it is dex), 35g whey protein, 316 cals, PWO meal usually around the same cals as the beans on toast, but more protein and less fat. Bedtime meal is a bowl of oat porridge(w/ 2tbsp olive oil for calories) and some fish or left over meat from dinner.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 1, 2009)

What kind of bread you eating?  Personally that doesn't sound very appetizing to me but hey if you like it, you like it


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 1, 2009)

I would pop your neck for soe of that right now !!!!! ILL KILL YOU ALL IM STARVINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!


----------



## Built (Apr 1, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha!

Regarding the "fat and cholesterol" thing - if there's no transfats in there and it fits your macros, go for it.


----------



## T_man (Apr 2, 2009)

wholewheat multigrain bread ofc 

Well beans are good against heart disease and have all the good sort of fats in them
and cheese... well... alot of fat but high protein too. it's only 100g of cheese though and apart from breakfast and pre-bed meal the only time i take dairy


----------



## Ben dur (Apr 2, 2009)

ive never actually taken "cholesterol" into account in my diet...


funny
cause my bp and rhr is
105/65 43bpm


----------



## Ben dur (Apr 2, 2009)

now that i think about it

there have been times when i consumed more than 200g of fat a day
and probably upwards of 300% of the RDA for cholesterol

for extended periods of time


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 2, 2009)

wtf kind of combination is that?


----------



## Ben dur (Apr 2, 2009)

id probably opt for a bagel covered in cream cheese, or peanut butter


----------



## T_man (Apr 2, 2009)

seriously try it
baked beans on toast most people have but top with cheese and you have a 1st class dish with lots of nutrition & cals! ideal for bulking


----------



## leg_press (Apr 2, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> wtf kind of combination is that?



I think its something to do with bring british,juggernaut. I love lean beef in gravy w/veggies topped off with mashed sweet potatoes which is then run under the grill, dont have it very often though. Same for meat pies and pasties. Havent had beans on toast for ages tho. I've cut out alot of crap and i feel healthier but my weight has dropped


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2009)

this better be refried beans


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 2, 2009)

illlllll


----------



## Chevrolet (Apr 2, 2009)

mmmm beans and bread


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 2, 2009)

If you chopped up some Franks in it I might try it!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2009)

Lips and Ass!


----------

